# When did your symptoms start?



## dlj2

Hi ladies,

Can you tell me when did your first symptoms exactly start and what were they?

Just forward planning!
Xx


----------



## Summons619

Mines were my Boobies lol they are already big from my other daughters and saggy sorry tmi but now they hurt all the time and they are soooooooo heavy then the m.s started followed by wks of tierdness and constant eating every 2 hrs thank God i havent gained a pound yet Gl L:)


----------



## GracieGoo

My symptoms started at 6 weeks, and I am 9 and a half now... Mainly for me it has been sore bbs, and the occasional tummy cramp... now I am just incredibly tired (all of the time), and feel sick at times. I am putting myself in the lucky percentage that I haven't been hit with heavy sickness. Hopefully you will ok, but it is super hard to predict, some days I have been completely fine other days it has hit me more... Lots of good luck wishes!


----------



## Amy31

From about 5 weeks, I had spots on my face worse than before AF, upset tummy and what I thought was just PMS then the tiredness was overwhelming. From about 6/7 weeks ms :)


----------



## BeachComber

Looking in hindsight now, I had some symptoms very early on and just didn't realize what they were. I had a horrible acne rash especially on my legs, of all places, around 3 weeks or so....waaay before I knew. I was also noticing that I was more tired and felt sleepy in the afternoons more than usual. Also some indigestion which I never EVER have.

Also, something else that happened around the 3 week mark was a very strange sensation in my lower abdomen. I cannot explain what this was or what it felt like, just some weird sensations down there that lasted maybe an hour or so.

Then about a week before I tested, about 4 weeks...I noticed my boobs were heavier and fuller and tender on the sides. Mood Swings and crying for no reason, also eating a lot of bread and pasta all the time which is odd for me.

Also at 4 weeks dizziness and little waves of nausea here and there, and a feeling of weakness, and feeling very cold. Some indigestion also.

Now in week 5 I have had very mild cramps, tiredness, still craving bread, mood swings, acne, weakness, and nausea isn't bad.


----------



## xdxxtx

Throughout this whole process so far, I've been taking it very easy. I used to clean Saturday and Sunday, but now I don't have the energy. I get dizzy if I try for too long.

Week 3: Light-headedness, extreme hunger, tiredness
Week 4: Exhaustion! Moodiness, mostly sadness - this has continued throughout, and still always hungry.
Week 5: Breast pain, ligament pain, exhaustion, still starving all the time.
Week 6: A little bit of nausea, breast pain started to subside, still had the appetite, ligament pain, and exhaustion.
Week 7: Ligament pain now and then, nausea got BAD, food aversions started getting bad, but not as tired anymore.
Week 8: Not tired, but started waking up several times throughout the night, nausea got a lot worse, food aversions are getting better though.
Week 9 (I'm only 2 days in): Nipple pain is back! Nausea is a lot better, but I'm getting tired again. VERY sad all the time.


----------



## xxEMZxx

Had period pains and stitch like pains before I had a positive pregnancy test so about 3/4 weeks pregnant, tiredness kicked in about 5 weeks and MS 6 weeks up until now. Didn't really start getting breast pain till about 8 weeks this time round.


----------



## chobette

Week 5: Soreness of my breasts, mild period like cramps (ligaments and uterus stretching), food aversions
Week 6: Still soreness of the breasts and them being fuller, crazy bad food aversions, horrible ms, going to the bathroom more often, fatigue, shortness of breath, hungry more often. 
Week 7: Breast soreness, food aversions accompanied with ms (morning, afternoon, and night), going to the bathroom more often (started reducing the amount of water before bed, which helps), fatigue, shortness of breath, acne, blue veins are starting to show up on my breasts as well, clothes are getting tight, extreme hunger pains followed my food aversions and nauseousness. 

Onto week 8 and hoping for more food cravings then aversions in the next couple weeks.


----------



## robinator

4 dpo very light cramping
5 dpo same
6 dpo same
7 dpo increased cramping; very hungry, bloated, constipated
8 dpo cramping through the roof! Very hungry, bloated, constipated. Frequent urination, fatigue. No energy at gym; had to end workout early.
9 dpo more bad cramping, convinced AF is about to arrive. Extreme hunger, bloated & constipated (will it ever end??) Peeing every hour (at least), fatigue. Short gym workout; no energy
10 dpo cramps not as bad, very hungry, bloated, constipated. Constant peeing, pretty tired
11 dpo lesser cramps, hunger, bloated, constipated. Peeing at least once an hour, tired. Left breast getting tender
12 dpo mild cramps, hunger, peeing. Bloating & constipation not so bad. Left breast tender
13 dpo no cramps, but getting a flu-like feeling in my abdomen (feels like muscle fatigue). Still hungry, but bloating & constipation is down. Peeing all the time; a little tired. Both BB's sore
14 dpo evening cramps, incident of flu-like muscle pain around noon and again a little later (no other flu symptoms). Not as hungry, but still more than usual. VERY sore BB's! Peeing like clockwork, bloated but no longer constipated (thank you, Lord!!). Went to bed an hour earlier than usual
15 dpo infrequent mild cramping, hunger not so bad. Peeing like there is no tomorrow. Did the q-tip test, came back clean. Very short gym workout; no energy
16 dpo little to no cramping. Hungry, peeing, sore boobs. Clean q-tip. POAS - BFP


----------



## dlj2

Thanks ladies, loving the detail!! )xxx


----------



## Msocwife

Looking back the only ones i had before my bfp was slight boob tenderness (only when they were touched or squeezed), i was most likely around 3 or 4 weeks preggo when that started. Once i got my BFP (i was around 5 weeks) i had continued boob soreness with ocassional shooting pain in them, still have that..hurts to hug people! DH told me my boobs had gotten bigger (they are). I definitely had/have frequent urination, tiredness during the day even though i had 8+hrs of sleep, feeling of hunger but then not really wanting food/feeling queasy when i try to eat. Those are really the only ones i've noticed so far!


----------



## Candii

Looking for a bit of reassurance!! Im 4 weeks, and Im having cramps here n there through the day... Ive been told n read that this and a back pain here and there are common in the early stages of pregnancy!! A few times I've had a more intense cramps, lasting a minute or so, and then gone.. Should I be worried??


----------

